# The man who saved the World



## Vladd67 (Oct 28, 2010)

His name was Vasili Alexandrovich Arkhipov and he quite possibly saved your life or, if you were born after 1962, those of your parents, so enabling you to be born.  He personally stopped the launch of a nuclear weapon which could have led to Armageddon between the word’s then superpowers, the USA and the USSR.

Kuriositas: The Man Who Saved The World?


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank God he didn't order a missle launch, or we might not be here today.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 30, 2010)

They were testing times.

I recall cooler heads existed in the White house at the time. Wsn't the situation that, unknown to the CIA/MI, the nukes on Cuba were operational and had an invasion taken place, which was considered, it could all have kicked off.

At the time, didn't McMillan advised Kennedy to calm it a little (but I might be getting old and forgetful).

In any case Vasili does seem to have been at the coal face on this one and he certainly does deserve our belated thanks. 

Although, whoever saw the sense of not allowing one man to decide the world's fate, also needs a mention.

One wonders, idly, had Bush had the same situation would we all be alive today?


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 30, 2010)

Very interesting. Someone ought to write a book on history's unsung heroes.


----------



## Nik (Oct 30, 2010)

There's a what-if AltHistory on this subject running at the moment: Ghastly nuke tossing is least of it. 

Tale isn't mine, I don't agree with premise, but it is interesting when not utterly terrifying. FWIW, I was just old enough during Cuban Crisis to realise that I might die most unpleasantly. 

I'm not sure of linky rules so I'll PM on request.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 21, 2017)

One of my hopes is that if a nuclear war is called for by the WH (any WH), someone a step below will fail to comply.


----------

